

Mystery Of How The Egyptians Moved Pyramid Stones Solved - morphics
http://www.iflscience.com/physics/mystery-how-egyptians-moved-pyramid-stones-solved

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7687391](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7687391)

Same story from other sources:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7693922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7693922)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7689233](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7689233)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7685464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7685464)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7685013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7685013)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7682975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7682975)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7682785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7682785)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7678717](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7678717)

